

Ask HN: Why does my glasses make everything look smaller but my contacts don't? - nashequilibrium


======
t0
Probably the distance from your eye.

~~~
nashequilibrium
Makes sense, as i pull the glasses further away whatever is in focus decreases
in size. The only issue i have is that when my eyesight was better, i didn't
notice the difference but since i had to increase my prescription, i do notice
it.

